# February Flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/2 and 2/3/2017*

The last couple nights had cool temps in the mid-50's with a stiff NNE wind at 15-20mph, and extreme low tides. High winds and low water make for a unique challenge when gigging. I was forced to work open water areas, because areas near protected shorelines were either dry or too shallow to float the boat. This is a typical late-winter pattern, and it makes the flounder very weary to head shallow, with most fish holding near deeper water areas. Both nights, we had to work hard for our fish, but finally found a pattern that worked. We ended with 20 flounder limits both nights by 10:30pm and 11:30pm, respectively. Larger flounder are starting to show up, and on Friday night the majority of our fish were in the 16-20" range.

Gigging will remain good from now through spring and summer, and now is the time to book at trip, especially if you want a weekend date or around a holiday period (Spring Break).

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 5-8, 11-17, 25-28
March 1-11, 13-16, 19-23, 26-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

